# Holidaypictures from Zoo in Münster (Germany)



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Today (2008 07 15) we went to a German Zoo in Münster.

My husband made some pictures.

More pictures on:

http://picasaweb.google.nl/HiroSurfer/AllwetterZooMNster170708









































































http://www.allwetterzoo.de


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2: FABULOUS PHOTOS! :clap2::whoo:

If your husband isn't a professional photographer----he certainly should be! He takes some very beautiful pictures!:thumb:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your photos. Me and my daughter really enjoy viewing them. Makes me want to visit the zoo.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great pics! Great quality!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I LOVE YOUR PICTURES. I LOVE HIRO. I WANT YOUR HAV AND YOUR HUSBAND.ound:ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I want your husbands lenses and talent!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures! Did Hiro visit the zoo? Would love to see his pictures watching the zoo animals!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiro went to my mother in law.
Dogs are not allowed there.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Fantabulous pictures! 

Do you mind me asking what kind of camera was used to take these pictures? 

Tschuss!!!


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

How kind of you to share your day at the zoo. The photos are wonderful!!! Ruthann


----------

